# Idea's on how to purchase from UK online supermarkets



## dustie (2 May 2015)

Hi,
I am lactose intolerant and have until recently been able to buy small UKT portion packs (20ml) of Lactose free milk in Tesco's. These were so handy in work and when travelling. Recently I havent been able to find them and have searched Tesco's in a few counties. It appears that demand isnt high enough for Ireland. I've made contact with the supplier and they are still supplying to UK Tesco and Ocado. I use Parcel Motel a lot but Tesco wont deliver to a commercial address.

Does anyone have any ideas on a work around solution? I'm trying to get a friend in Belfast to see if they are still stocked there. I'm also approaching some other supermarkets about stocking or letting me bulk buy a special order.. but i'm not too confident.  For the last 2 years this product has been fantastic and its so frustrating that I cant source it anymore.


----------



## gipimann (3 May 2015)

Before lactose-free milk became widely available in Ireland, a friend of mine used to buy kitten milk (which is lactose free) when she visited from the UK. The milk is sold in small bottles (80-100mls if I recall).


----------



## thedaddyman (5 May 2015)

Avonmore used to make it, not sure if they still do. . Perhaps contact them direct to see about any stockists. Alternatively, is there a local milkman in your area? Again, Avonmore or any of the dairies may be able to advise on that

[broken link removed]


----------

